# Need help locating spices.



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2007)

Need a little help locating spices in bulk (localy).

My local Sams club sells many spices in 12-14 oz. containers, but can never find Paprika.
Does anyone have any idea where I can purchase larger size containers?

I wanted to premix some rub to keep it on hand.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 6, 2007)

I buy almost all of mine at the Sam's here. Don't understand why they don't have Paprika. The one here carries two: Spanish and smoked. Maybe they will get it for you if you ask.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

BJ's Wholesale Club has it...


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 6, 2007)

*Philadelphia, PA*

8528 Germantown Ave.
(215) 247-0770
*Mon.-Sat.:* 10:00AM - 6:00PM
*Sun.:* 11:00AM - 5:00PM 
View Map

http://www.penzeys.com/


----------



## sonny (Dec 6, 2007)

penderys.com  they will ship to anywhere


----------



## smokeinpa (Dec 6, 2007)

Try http://www.americanspice.com  they should have it.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

My wifes buys 18oz containers of Tones paparika from sams.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks everyone.*

*1 More question does it matter which paprika I use or am I worrying too much?*

*I beleive Tones's Paprika is plain old Spanish Paprika.*

*Hungarian Paprika* 
Hungarian Paprika is great for not only adding vibrant color, but rich pleasing flavor to traditional dishes like Hungarian Goulash. Hungarian Sweet Paprika also enhances simple baked chicken. 

*Californian paprika* 
is deep red, mild and sweet, nice for chicken but browns with long cooking.

*Spanish Paprika*
This is the mildest of the red pepper family and is used primarily for visual appeal.

*Smoked Spanish Paprika*
Rich, colorful Spanish Paprika, naturally smoked over traditional oak fires. Awesome flavor and perfect color, good on just about everything


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

They say that hungarian is the best but I never really noticed the difference
I haven't tried them all though.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

If I'm using it in a rub, I can't really tell the difference. But if I use it in a more "delicate" recipe, the hungarian is my favorite.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2007)

This is the Rub I will be using, does it look OK?

1/4 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea) 
1/2 cup (packed) dark brown sugar 
1/4 cup paprika 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
2 tablespoon dried onion flakes 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 6, 2007)

Look's like a good all around rub!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2007)

And since i'm new to Carolina Style Sauces, does this one seem ok?

1 1/2 
cups prepared mustard
1/2 
cup brown sugar
3/4 
cup cider vinegar
3/4 
cup beer (save some for enjoying with your meal!) 
1 
tablespoon chili powder
1 
teaspoon black pepper
1/2 
teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 1/2 
teaspoons worcestershire sauce
2 
tablespoons butter, soft 
1 1/2 
teaspoons liquid smoke
1 
teaspoon Tabasco sauce



Combine first 7 ingredients in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a simmer. 
*Do not boil otherwise the sugar will scorch! 
*Continue to simmer for 20 minutes, stirring frequently. 
Add the rest of the ingredients and continue to simmer for an additional 20 minutes, stirring frequently. 
Pour into an air-tight jar and refrigerate overnight to allow the flavors to blend. 
Having the Family over Sunday. Ordered a Butt/Picnic (shoulder) and dont want to ruin it.
My Family is big into the Molasses/Ketchup tomato based sauces, was hoping to show them another side of Pulled Pork.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

crap Joe......you beat me to it....i was just going to suggest penzy's.......

penzy's rock


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't use the Cali Paprika, for me it doesn't have much flavor compared to the others you mentioned. I mostly use the Hungarian (top Drawer), and the Spanish, both sweet and the smoked. I don't buy in large amounts, lees chance of going stale, I also stay with small batches of rubs for the same reason. Your call, it's all good!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, I have never heard of anyone being disappointed with them.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 6, 2007)

A couple of things (just optional suggestions):
1.) I personally would replace the brown sugar with Turbinado. It has a lower burn point which isn't a huge issue with ribs, but the possiblity still exists. You can get the stuff from wally world (In the Raw is a common brand)
2.) I would hit the onion flakes in a coffee grinder. Not to the point of powder, but at least enough to even out the flavor.

Again, these are just suggestions. Your recipe looks good. Also, I haven't followed all of your earlier threads, so you may know this, but slather the ribs with plain ol' yellow mustard before you apply your rub. Helps the rub stick, makes a nice bark, and the mustard flavor will cook out.


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey sqwib have you beeen to that resurant suppy store on Frankford ave. Down Knights rd. left on frankford ave, right on the top of the hill. Right hand side. They have BIG jars of everything. Giant rolls of foil & plastic wrap also.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 6, 2007)

Penzy's has AWESOME spices!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike, the store at City Line in Andalusia?
I have been there a few times for Bar equipment.
Are you saying they sell spices also?


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 7, 2007)

Yepper that's the one,as soon as you go in the door, hand a left they have a ton of them. I'm not sure of the size but I do know it's a lot bigger then Sam's.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike I will check that out.
I pass there almost every other day.
I am up the street right off of Knights.

Pulling an All-Nighter Tonight.

Would anyone reccomend injecting the Butt, if so what would you use?


----------

